# New Tarmac prices



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

LBS has some prices up on there site for 2015 Tarmac. 
SW Di2 Disc 9499.99
SW Dura Ace 8249.99
SW Red 8249.99
The only new model I might be able to afford would be the Expert and I have spotted neither a picture or price.:mad2:


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

dougrocky123 said:


> LBS has some prices up on there site for 2015 Tarmac.
> SW Di2 Disc 9499.99
> SW Dura Ace 8249.99
> SW Red 8249.99
> The only new model I might be able to afford would be the Expert and I have spotted neither a picture or price.:mad2:


Any framesets?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

All prices are listed on the US sites for the s-works and frame sets.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

dougrocky123 said:


> LBS has some prices up on there site for 2015 Tarmac.
> SW Di2 Disc 9499.99
> SW Dura Ace 8249.99
> SW Red 8249.99
> The only new model I might be able to afford would be the Expert and I have spotted neither a picture or price.:mad2:


Only Sworks have been announced so far, none of the lower models.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

mile2424 said:


> All prices are listed on the US sites for the s-works and frame sets.


In particular I'm interested in the Pro frameset price.


----------



## ymerej (Sep 13, 2005)

Tarmac PRO Disc Race UDi2: Ultegra Di2 11 Speed, R785 Hydro and Roval Rapide CL 40 SCS Disc carbon clinchers. Fact 10r frame.


Me likey


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, prices are on Spesh website but this store is marking them down .01! SW frameset is $3749.99.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

Found this AUS dealer..

*2015 Specialized Tarmac Pro Disc Ra | Specialized | Road Bikes for sale in Adelaide | 102506223*

So about US$8K.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know about prices (though I keep hearing it won't be much of change from the current prices), but it looks like more pictures of the paint schemes are starting to leak out (so far, I love the black with white highlights).

Specialized Tarmac 2015: jede Rahmengröße für sich entwickelt


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

My LBS said he is getting the blacked-out sworks one in my size 54...will be arriving tomorrow! He said I have to put a deposit down on it, or else I could lose it. I am so torn about what to do. I still love riding my SWSL4, just not sure if I will notice much difference between the two. I already have the blk edition SWSL4, so color scheme wouldn't change. Although I would love to pick this new tarmac up, I am leaning towards waiting 'til maybe the end of the year before picking one up. As with cars, I tend to wait a little bit and not jump on the first releases.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here are some more details about he specs on the new bikes (at the bottom):

Gallery: Specialized Tarmac Disc and new rim-brake Tarmac released | Cyclingnews.com


----------

